# HELP-Sooooo scared to test!! :-(



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Hiya girls

As most of you know my test date is on friday 2days away but hmmming and harrring still weather to test tomorrow morning or not,Iam soo scared to test its unbelieveable,I know that we will find out one way or another but never felt like this before u wud honestly think that i had a question that meant either life or death  I want to test tomorrow as we have soo much going on friday with my birthday and mark with 2job interviews but he doesnt want me to test early pleaseee help  need sum reasurrence of sum sort,only thing keeping me going and positive is no AF yet but that cud be cyclogest
OMG OMG OMG 

lOVE KELLY


----------



## AliR (Nov 13, 2005)

I think you should test tomorrow.... stressing for another day isn't going to do you any good if you are pg!!

obviously it has to be a decision between you and Mark, but is it really going to hurt. If it is unfortunately negative you will have the day to accept it before you're birthday- Mark really doesn't want to be going to an interview with bad news (or good as they'll wonder why he is grinning like a cheshire cat   ).

Glad to see you're getting a little loopy was beginning to wonder how you were so strong.

Right behind you whatever the result. My fingers are sore and swollen from being crossed and i wish you the best news ever.

Loads of love , fairy dust and positive vibes

Ali
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kelly

I totally understand where you are coming from hun.The reason I test early is cos I want to let myself down gently over the days leading up to test day if that makes sense.That way I think you can prepare yourself alot better for d -day.

If you really want to hunny you go ahead,but please bare in mind that if its negative there still might be time for it to change. So you might have to do one a couple of days later.

Really hope it gets you your much awaited BFP whenever you decide babes,tonnes of luck

            

Kelly x


----------



## joann7164 (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi kelly just wanted to say try and wait untill you're official test day hun because people have been known to test the day before and get a negative only to go on and have a positive the next day i do think it makes a difference try and hold on i know its hard ive been in you're position 5 times its tough aint it!
anyway id also like to say that coz you've had no signs of bleeding that could be a really good thing i bled early every time on pessaries but not gestone i know it might not be the same but id say its a good sign.
sending you millions of       really hope you get you're precioue bfp luv jo xxx


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

Personally I dont think anything would have stopped me testing by now - only thing is that you could get a false negative.

Do you have a test in the house??

Emma xxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Thank you very much girls.
I have 3 in the house  but i know for deffinate that mark hid 2 of them not sure about the third,I wud even wait a day after birthday but i need to know so i can have drink   So its just one thing after another ARRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHH!!!!!


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd test now if you want...what's a couple of days?

Good luck sweetheart!      

Vicki x


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

stop stressing yourself out kelly!!!!! i'm sure it will be a  . if you really want to do the test tomorrow just bear in mind what the girls have said about the result changing. 
with how well you have responded to treatment so far i really don't think you will have a prob, besides you've got age on your side. i know the rest of us aint much older but you've prob got a better chance than any of us of being a yummy mummy .
oooooooo see what you've done now hey! you've got me all stressed and nervous for ya 

email me a pic of your  when you've done the test sweetie 

[fly]GOOD LUCK[/fly]


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

OMG - just do it now, I didnt realise how young you are. You will probably get a BFP and if you get a BFN then it may be wrong and you can test again, so its win win. Go on - test!

Emma xxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Cant test now   Not only is it before test date but late afternoon to  Not first morning wee. See i had excuse ready,just shows how scared iam as i have 3 tests and havent used them, id never ever make it to test date, Its crazy because i have cycled with
Kellydarlland-KELLY
Lambklly-KELLY
Kel-KELLY  
Iam the 4th one and all the others have had there positives surely i cant be left out  
Surely an omen??


----------



## emma73 (Mar 30, 2004)

ok - first thing tomorrow morning pee on the stick!! I will be come on in the morning to congratulate you xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Right you have 3 tests, Thats 1 for tomorrow, 1 for Friday and 1 for Sat, test all 3 days and watch those 2nd lines appear!!  You'll have to get some credit on the ruddy phone of yours tho coz I want to know!!!  

And as for that lambklly! Where is her post?  Wait till I catch up with her now  off to find it................... lol

x x x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi Kelly honey
God its so nerve wracking isnt it!!  You must be tearing your hair out!
My instinct would be to wait until test day         BUT  as some of the girls have said, you have age on your side which is a good thing, so you could test tomorrow!  Only 1 day early , but if you do, please please bear in mind that it could change overnight even if it is negative!

I am so hoping and praying you get good news hun!!!

Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxxx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Ooooh hun, my sensible side says wait until test day, but my impatient side says one day wont make much difference!!

Whatever you do you have to tell us the news, im keeping everything crossed for you hun!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Nicky well she got faint positive on day 9 i think it was on page 9 of cycle buddies(stimmers)
Havent heard from her in a while actually

As i sit here and think and read posts i keep thinking the same as u girls.If i test early and get a neg even though theres a chance it cud change ill be absultely gutted but then if i wait til test date its more of an accurate test seee there i go again 
Bloody cooo-cooo i say!! 

Ill be posting one way or another anyways


----------

